# Need a trailer for 480c Case Backhoe



## Sigley1 (Jun 21, 2018)

What size trailer do i need


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Either a tri axle or a tandem dually. You really need to get the weight of the case and then add up axle ratings of the trailer and make sure the case and the trailer combined are not over that.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Get a dual tandem...those tri axles are garbage in my opinion unless your concerned about deck height and need it low


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A 20+5 tandem dual (10k axles) would be fine. A longer trailer or trailer with 12k axles would be more then plenty. That machine can't be over about 12,000lbs. 

What are you towing it with? If it's a pickup or something small that can use a gooseneck hitch, go that route. If it's a larger single axle or tandem axle truck then just about any tandem dual pintle hitch trailer will do the job.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What size trucks do you have to pull the trailer. My thoughts are always go a little bigger.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Quick google search says it weighs under 11k. Any dual tandem trailer would be plenty, just make sure the truck and trailer are up to the task of getting it all stopped.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Quick google search says it weighs under 11k. Any dual tandem trailer would be plenty, just make sure the truck and trailer are up to the task of getting it all stopped.


Having brakes takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Having brakes takes all the fun out of it.


Idiot drivers create plenty of fun and exciting times without having to worry about brakes not functioning...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a 580 SL and a 12 ton 20+5 tandem duals hauls it perfectly.
My 2013 PJ is for sale $11,500 CAD
Pintle, electric brakes.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sigley1 said:


> What size trailer do i need


 I pull my 12k + excavator with a 10 ton eager beaver dove tail. The trailer weights 5600# and I tow with a single GMC 3500 hd duramax around town or 1 town over. I got a F-350 with a single axle with F-550 suspension that handles it better but it's gas, slow moving.

The excavator is a zero turn so it's small, I can keep all the weight on the trailer axles. Might be tougher with the hoe because of the length more tong weight probably won't look safe without air bags or more spring. If I got to go on the interstate I will use one of my bigger dumps because of DOT. The trailer mr markus put up would work great, you could have extra weight on it with the hoe. Meaning extra buckets, pipe etc.


----------

